# What's the furthest you have run your Vizsla?



## MilesMom

I ask this question because last time I ran a marathon Miles was a baby so I didn't train at all with him. Since he's been running age I have been running half marathons. I'm thinking of training for a 50k for this summer and wanted to see what's the furthest people have taken their Vizsla (without getting hurt!). 

Miles has a hydration pack, doggie power bars for calories, and we use bag balm and musher's secret for his paws. 75% or greater of our runs are off leash, and the long training run of the week is 100% off leash. In a 50k, we need to progress to 26 miles to prepare for the 31 mile run (trails of course!) He gets massaged after a long run too. 

I want to include Miles in my training plan as much as is safe. If needed, I can run a bit myself then come home and get him for the second part of the training, but if others have had V's be fine in these longer distances I love the company! Once Chase is old enough I can split the run in half.


----------



## CatK

Oh wow I'm excited for you and looking forward to finding out the answer!


----------



## mlwindc

Wow!! That would be amazing training for you and your pups. We have done up to ten miles with Wilson and that was only once. He's 13 months old -- so we usually limit to 3-5. I am not sure I would be comfortable running him much more than a half marathon distance. Then again, I am not comfortable running more than a half marathon!!! Good luck.


----------



## Kafka

I also can't wait to hear from someone with experience of longer dinstances. 

Never went more than 10miles with mine so far.
A while ago I tried looking for more info but couldn't find anything really good. Although this is kind of a fun read:
http://m.active.com/running/articles/train-your-dog-for-long-distance-trail-running-in-20-steps
There are other articles like that where people talk about long distance trail running with their dog.
And stumbled upon research that dogs can get a runner's high too 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2324814/Dogs-experience-runners-high-brains-produce-chemicals-cannabis-claims-study.html

I would think that because you're already running a lot with Miles, he is in shape and you can slowly start building more miles. As long as you watch for signs of fatigue and how he recovers after a long run (stiffness after rest after a run might mean it was a bit too much). 
I think that dogs are better built for running than we are and that if distance is gradually increased athletic dogs like vizslas should be able to run as far as you can. 
(All this of course only for off leash soft underground(trails))


----------



## Laika

I will be attempting my first 50k next spring! Tried earlier this year but Achilles issues sidetracked me :-(

I don't have experience running a pup that far (Laika is getting close in age though!), but I know folks who take their Vs out for 28 mile mt bike rides. As long as Miles builds up in mileage with you, I would expect he'll be fine 

Have fun & good luck!


----------



## Gingerbread

Sounds very exciting and I don't see why it can't be done if he is built up to the mileage gradually. I would suggest you get him hip scored first to make sure he's in the best skeletal shape, then I would suggest quite a bit of uphill running training and swimming - this is what I do with horses to get them hunting fit and also the same principle I use with humans to get them running fit i.e. build up their leg strength, except you can't get a dog to do lunges ! I am a physio, but not an animal one and by no means an expert, so it would be great to hear from someone who's done it! A word of caution, running that mileage can be quite wearing on human joints and potentially doggy joints so I would suggest off road training as much as possible! Don't forget to stretch and the importance of rest days, that's for both you and the dog!!! ;D


----------



## MilesMom

Thanks for the replies! 

One of the positive sides to Miles' recent sickness, is that the X rays we got on his stomach revealed his hips as well, which are good  

Miles is the reason that I now trail run vs. road run. After years of racing on the road that sweet Vizsla face convinced me to make the change to hills, dirt, and uneven terrain. The strategy of these races is much different, but I'm enjoying the switch over the past year. 

I'm a physical therapist, so no worries on my training or recovery  Got it covered  

His current routine is four 6-8 mile runs then one long 10-14 mile run per week. Lucky to live near the beach and trails so he is off leash, soft surface. He gets swimming, fetch, walk hiking, and playing with Chase for his "cross training." He's an active boy, but I want to make sure I'm doing right by him and not asking for too much.


----------



## tknafox2

Wow MM, What an inspiring plan!
Have you asked the Vet your question? I would get a stethoscope and monitor his heart rate while your doing your training.
Check with the vet about what to look for in exhaustion, dehydration, and Heat etc. keep a training diary on him like some folks do for themselves. 
See what the safe levels are and don't exceed them... 
Keep us posted.


----------



## v-john

When hunting, as per the Garmin, I've had dogs go thirty miles in a day. Of course, that's not continuous all the time, but it's pretty close. They average 20 some miles usually on days we hunt.


----------



## texasred

Off lead, on a well condition adult dog on regular ground, I would not be concerned with them running 30 miles. That is, if they were leading the way.
Change the equation in any way and I wouldn't do it.


----------



## HobbestheTiger

What do you do if there is no place to regularly go off leash other than your backyard? Hobbes is 15 mos and he has been running 4-5 miles on leash with me since he was 10 mos. and occasionally now a longer run on the weekends. He lets me know if he is tired but it is typically me who needs to walk a bit or rest. He does get plenty of opportunity to stalk birds, rabbits and squirrels on the trail. We do try to go to the dog beach when we can, to let him run free and romp with all the other dogs but it isn't close to allow a regular, daily visit.


----------



## R E McCraith

MM - if the pup at least a year old - the pup at heel - this is just a walk in the park - the big ? - is the pups stride meeting the way you run - not true - my concern if running on black top - how hot is the pups running surface - you covered hydration - now cover where the puppy paws hit the road !!!


----------



## MilesMom

Thanks RE. I try to keep him off roads as much as I can. This week he had zero leased running. Stick to trails and beach. We go out super early to avoid rangers and lifeguards  the things we do for these dogs!

May consider some running boots for him anyways for longer runs!


----------



## mlwindc

That's amazing!! So envious of the resources and space you have! I found a little wetland area that is not heavily trafficked. W gets to run off Leash and we do quarter mile loops... Boring, but it gets him running off lead


----------



## MilesMom

Yes mlcwindc, we are lucky to live right on a large lagoon trail system. He's not supposed to be off lead but I take him at 5:30am to avoid rangers and have him stay on the trail so he doesn't disturb the habitat. We've been "caught" a few times on other trails but I play the "he's on an e collar" excuse and we've been ok thus far since he's well behaved.

He and chase were wild this morning ( on my rest day we walk the trails with chase so he can join) so I ended up jogging a few miles off leash with them, so it was chase's first run I suppose. Self initiated by Chase and off leash/ soft surface so I didn't worry even though he's still young. I just ran after them pretty much!


----------



## R E McCraith

MM - Fall 2 spring is the time a V shines - in our case hunting time - when it gets hot I let the V set the pace & time 4 running - they will run till they drop - these R seasonal Pup's - 4 PIKE & me 2 hot he does loose his nose - know your pup & set the limits - deVide by 2 = 1 safe V


----------

